# 20% off any Ridgid toll purchased @ HD. (REBATE)



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.ridgid.com/Download/lsa_eblast_rebate.pdf ,MIGHT HELP SOME FOLKS HERE


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump,needs to be on the new post page


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cuz not all of us check in daily to see whats gnu


----------

